
Show HN: Mixtape Dating - joshzilla2017
https://mixtape-dating.herokuapp.com
======
sullyj3
It'd be cool to be able to re-order songs after adding them. The order I think
of tunes isn't necessarily the order of listening that works best.

------
ckirksey
Cool! I made a playlist. It would be neat to connect it to the Youtube API and
search for songs in the app

